# DUBAI | Regalia | 331m | 1086ft | 70 fl | U/C



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Deyaar Development on Saturday announced the launch of Dh1 billion luxury skyscraper Regalia in Business Bay offering a smart and high-end urban lifestyle embodied by royalty and distinction.

Regalia will be the tallest tower Deyaar has ever built. The 70-storey premium residential building will feature smart home-enabled apartments. It offers a wide range of recreational and wellness amenities, including an Olympic-size infinity pool with private cabanas and Jacuzzis, a state-of- the-art family gymnasium, a yoga pavilion, and an outdoor winter cinema.

The project also features social amenities, such as a BBQ and private dining areas, residents’ lounge and business centre, as well as indoor and outdoor children’s play areas.

The amenities are nested within a wealth of organic landscape and great lawns providing the perfect environment for residents and owners to relax, unwind and enjoy quality time with their families and friends.

“We are pleased to launch Regalia, our flagship skyscraper that will set a new benchmark for high-end urban living in the heart of the city," Saeed Al Qatami, CEO of Deyaar Development, said.

"We anticipate that the project will appeal to investors as it has been designed to the highest international standards with an unparalleled collection of premium lifestyle amenities," he added.

"As always, we affirm our commitment to delivering projects on time and look forward to commencing construction of Regalia in August 2021,” he added.

With sleek, expressive and opulent architecture, Regalia will become a stunning landmark in Dubai’s ever-evolving skyline. The elegant interiors combine timeless, contemporary design with high-level functionality and aesthetic beauty, open spaces, high ceilings and floor-to-ceiling windows.

“We are tremendously excited about the release of Regalia. The upscale development is expected to be completed in December 2024,” said Nasser Amer, vice-president – sales at Deyaar.

“The project creates a sense of belonging to the community, through a range of carefully selected social, wellness and recreational amenities. The luxury apartments will also feature branded built-in appliances. Investors can register and complete their purchase formalities with an initial upfront payment of just 10 per cent and enjoy attractive installments over a seven-year plan. What’s more, we are running an exclusive launch offer including a three-year service charge waiver and a full DLD waiver. There will not be a better time to invest in such an upscale development than now,” he said.

For two decades, Deyaar has shaped the urban real estate landscape of Dubai. Established in 2002, its meteoric rise is a testament to a limitless ambition. As one of Dubai’s largest property developers, it has successfully delivered more than 20 million sqft of developments to cement Dubai’s position as one of the world’s greatest cities.

Listed on the Dubai Financial Market and majority-owned by Dubai Islamic Bank (DIB), Deyaar is one of Dubai’s leading developers, with real estate ventures spanning key growth corridors and prime locations within the emirate. Over the years, Deyaar has delivered an extensive portfolio of commercial and residential properties with the highest levels of service and quality.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

How odd, I searched all 14 pages of the proposed supertalls section and there really hasn't been a thread for this, the one in the local forum has been active since 2017.

Why they censored the quadruplets from the new renders is beyond me.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Dubai should finish what they started first but another supertall is great


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Munwon said:


> Dubai should finish what they started first but another supertall is great


this is the developer's first Supertall in Dubai. It's not like one developer has any incentive to fix the other developers' mistakes.


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

KillerZavatar said:


> this is the developer's first Supertall in Dubai. It's not like one developer has any incentive to fix the other developers' mistakes.


That's true. At the same time, the authorities should have some interest in ensuring that the city is actually developed and prevent ambitious projects from turning into abandoned construction sites. The relatively large number of inactive large-scale construction sites in the city shows that there is a worrying tendency of projects being initiated without securing enough capital to fully finish. The result does not really improve the cityscape, to put it like that. It could be said that Dubai needs some tougher regulation to avoid megaprojects that end up as half-finished construction sites for years and years. Not quite on the level of China's "GF117 is an eyesore so let's ban megatalls in general" law, but some policy aiming to fill out the holes in the cityscape and prevent any more from being made.


----------



## Ahmedn97 (Aug 27, 2015)

I think Dubai is far down that route that it'd require way more effort to regulate and deal with the currently unfinished projects than it'd be to just allow more and more projects to get built. However, in the same way the unfinished Mina Plaza was demolished in AD, we may see something similar take hold of many skyscrapers in Dubai within the coming decade if absolutely nothing happens, especially if these structures are no longer deemed to be structurally sound.

Back to this thread however, this tower would be a nice addition to the area although I find it deceiving how the Paramount Towers were omitted from every single render. Are they casually trying to hide the fact that the downtown facing side actually has a lovely view of the Paramount Towers instead?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

As long as so many good plots are still available, there is not that much incentive to demolish, but then again they demolished on SZR as well.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Ahmedn97 said:


> especially if these structures are no longer deemed to be structurally sound.


there are so many skyscrapers that stood as a shells for decades. The one in Guangzhou was never razed after 30 years, the one in Pyongyang stood unfinished for over 15. sure, some buildings might be unsafe to complete at one point.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Fenced


----------



## LuffyH7 (May 7, 2021)

Heard that it will be the tallest skyscraper in business bay


----------



## calza (Mar 24, 2021)

Great project I can't wait to see it finished 🌉


----------



## calza (Mar 24, 2021)

hello everyone anybody know what is the dyaar Regalia architect office? Thanks


----------



## calza (Mar 24, 2021)

New picture by *Jakob *
Thanks *Jakob *


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

is it the one with the crane or the fenced in area in the foreground?


----------



## calza (Mar 24, 2021)

yes in area in the foreground


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Deyaar announces its unaudited financial results for H1 2021

Deyaar Development PJSC (“Deyaar”), one of Dubai’s leading property developers and real estate service providers, announced its unaudited financial results for the first half of 2021.

The company announced an increase in revenue to reach AED 297.4 million for the first six months ending 30 June 2021 in comparison to AED 174.5 million for the same period last year. The company also witnessed an increase in net profit of AED 22.6 million for the first half of the year from AED 8.5 million in the same period last year.

Construction Business News Middle East
Deyaar announces its unaudited financial results for H1 2021


Deyaar Development PJSC (“Deyaar”), one of Dubai’s leading property developers and real estate service providers, announced its unaudited financial results for the first half of 2021.

The company announced an increase in revenue to reach AED 297.4 million for the first six months ending 30 June 2021 in comparison to AED 174.5 million for the same period last year. The company also witnessed an increase in net profit of AED 22.6 million for the first half of the year from AED 8.5 million in the same period last year.




Saeed Al Qatami, CEO of Deyaar, said: “The company continued its steady performance during the last period to achieve positive results with an increase in both revenue and net profit in the first half of this year. We continue to focus on improving the efficiency of our business and meeting the growing demand for high-quality real estate projects. The company recently launched the Regalia project, which will be a unique addition to the luxury real estate sector in Dubai. The project witnessed great demand from customers since the first days of launch. Additionally, the construction work in the new phases of our Midtown project is progressing well.”

Last month, the company launched a AED 1 billion skyscraper “Regalia” in Business Bay. The 70-story tower offers luxury smart home-enabled apartments and a wide range of recreational and wellness amenities. The development is expected to be completed in December 2024.

Listed on the Dubai Financial Market and majority-owned by Dubai Islamic Bank (DIB), Deyaar is one of Dubai’s leading developers, with real estate ventures spanning key growth corridors and prime locations within the emirate. Over the years, Deyaar has delivered an extensive portfolio of commercial and residential properties, all offering the highest levels of service and quality.





*


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Unless the Meydan One Mall is completed one day, the location is quite bad. Surrounded by busy streets and no metro station anywhere close.Those apartments have to be much cheaper than the ones in all those towers near Burj Khalifa, on Sheihk Zayed Road or at Dubai Marina. Who wants to live in a tower in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ SLS nearby is one of the most expensive high demand towers in Business Bay, rent is as much as I pay in Address Downtown Tower, so if this tower ends up to be high quality it will be priced as such, Dubai is based on the future not the present.


----------



## Ahmedn97 (Aug 27, 2015)

^ Very true. I remember hearing the same thing when I moved to The Greens in 2004. With all the development going on at Sobha Hartland and MBR city and hopefully the eventual completion of D3 too, this tower's right in the middle of a lot of hotspots.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Better renders






































NEB – NATIONAL ENGINEERING BUREAU


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

MarciuSky2 said:


> Can anyone move This thread to supertalls fórum?


Also, the tower is already in the supertalls forum 😂


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Also, the tower is already in the supertalls forum 😂


 In "Proposed" Supertalls lol


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

I won't be moving this to the other section until it is physically u/c


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> Usually I look for pile drivers in pictures, as soon as piling starts the building can be moved to the U/C section.


No, piling is still part of the Prep stage. From the OP of the "Request to move threads" thread:



> Basically it goes in this order:
> 
> *Pre-planning* = Project is still in the design and consultation phase
> *Pro* = Project has been submitted for planning permission
> ...


Also, pile drivers can be difficult to recognize, and sometimes they are parked on building sites without necessary taking part in work there. On a still photo taken from a distance it can appear as if pile drivers are working on a site, while in reality the site is just used for equipment storage. Hence the "rebar criterion".


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Kyll.Ing. said:


> No, piling is still part of the Prep stage. From the OP of the "Request to move threads" thread:
> 
> 
> Also, pile drivers can be difficult to recognize, and sometimes they are parked on building sites without necessary taking part in work there. On a still photo taken from a distance it can appear as if pile drivers are working on a site, while in reality the site is just used for equipment storage. Hence the "rebar criterion".


Interesting, because recently threads have been moved to U/C as soon as pile drivers arrive on site. Examples:








GUANGZHOU | Jiulong Lake Knowledge Tower | 330m | 1083ft...


the 500m tower is looking upside down It is just a render model for display. We still had to wait for the confirmation of the 500 m project.




www.skyscrapercity.com












 WUHAN | Chushang Building | 475m | 1558ft | 111 fl | On Hold


what is that large egg?




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | China Merchants Bank Global HQ | 387m |...


Posted on Gaoloumi by Whoisshroud




www.skyscrapercity.com












JINAN | CITIC Pacific Plaza | 326m | 1070ft | 64 fl | U/C


Does piling count as U/C? Photos from April 25 by a friend of lishanlu52300, via lishanlu52300 on Gaoloumi:




www.skyscrapercity.com












HANGZHOU | Hangzhou West Railway Station Hub | 400m |...


by daoshixiashan 2021/06/06




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | Vanke Headquarters | 270m | 148m | U/C


Located next to Evergrande in Super Bay Headquarters, Could not find height confirmation but looks about 250m based on the renders. Design by Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects. http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2713288&extra=page%3D3&page=1...




www.skyscrapercity.com












NANJING | Jiangbei New Financial Center Phase I | 320m |...


https://new.qq.com/omn/20201103/20201103A0FLRE00.html http://news.nj.house365.com/zx/20200919/029522588.html http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3257434&extra=page%3D1&page=1




www.skyscrapercity.com












WUHAN | Shimao Riverside Block D2b | 300m | 984ft | 53...


Located in Hanyang district http://www.ctdsb.net/html/2020/0706/hubei318167.html http://www.hanyang.gov.cn/xwdt_38/hyyw/202007/t20200707_1391126.html http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3259129 Posted on Gaoloumi by mas1back Location




www.skyscrapercity.com





Among others. Actually, I always wondered what is the official SSC guideline, but I never found a post like the one you mentioned.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

The linked post from 2008 is outdated and goes against the common practice of the forum staff of at least the last ten years. Construction is the assembly of permanent elements of the building, including the foundation and the piles it rests on.

Sometimes there is confusion when there are pile drivers working and the building is "prep", because pile drivers are also used for building the outer walls of those construction pits you see in China a lot (also in Dubai when the building is near water.) Those construction pits are not permanent elements of the building and therefore the building isn't under construction when they are made.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Dubai developer Deyaar launches sales at Dh750m, 70-storey structure - Regalia - in Business Bay


Indian billionaire Ravi Pillai owned Gulf Asia Contracting to build Dh750m tower



gulfnews.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

droneriot said:


> The linked post from 2008 is outdated and goes against the common practice of the forum staff of at least the last ten years. Construction is the assembly of permanent elements of the building, including the foundation and the piles it rests on.
> 
> Sometimes there is confusion when there are pile drivers working and the building is "prep", because pile drivers are also used for building the outer walls of those construction pits you see in China a lot (also in Dubai when the building is near water.) Those construction pits are not permanent elements of the building and therefore the building isn't under construction when they are made.


solider piles (site perimiter for the dig) =/= building construction.
caissons, foundation piles in the middle of the site = under construction


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Dubai's Deyaar hires contractor to build $204m Business Bay skyscraper.*


https://www.arabianbusiness.com/real-estate/468665-dubais-deyaar-hires-contractor-to-build-204m-business-bay-skyscraper


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Deyaar’s new Dh750m Dubai skyscraper nets Dh900m in sales*


















Deyaar’s new Dh750m Dubai skyscraper nets Dh900m in sales


Demand for the Regalia in Business Bay confirms Dubai’s offplan launch is back in play




gulfnews.com


----------



## calza (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello new video the Regalia site has started


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

calza said:


> Hello new video the Regalia site has started


Great


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## calza (Mar 24, 2021)

Cool Thanks


----------



## calza (Mar 24, 2021)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> This is pretty nice lookin


Hello I'm looking at your 3D Warehouse page, hope to find the Regalia Tower file in Sketchup, do you think you can have it? I am very interested, thank you


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

calza said:


> Hello I'm looking at your 3D Warehouse page, hope to find the Regalia Tower file in Sketchup, do you think you can have it? I am very interested, thank you


I’d love to make a model of Regalia I really do, but I can’t find ANY site plans or diagrams of the tower that I can use to make my model. If anyone can do some Internet digging I’d love your help


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

calza said:


> Hello I'm looking at your 3D Warehouse page, hope to find the Regalia Tower file in Sketchup, do you think you can have it? I am very interested, thank you





Lincolnlover2005 said:


> I’d love to make a model of Regalia I really do, but I can’t find ANY site plans or diagrams of the tower that I can use to make my model. If anyone can do some Internet digging I’d love your help


Your wish is my command 





Regalia | 3D Warehouse


Regalia is a 331 m / 1,086 ft tall skyscraper under construction in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. Construction on the 70 floor began in 2021 and will conclude by 2024




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## calza (Mar 24, 2021)

Good news Regalia video construction progress update






Thank Tcherniakov


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Your wish is my command
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a crazy design!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

KillerZavatar said:


> what a crazy design!


Surprisingly it doesn’t have a lot of floor space


----------

